# Steinzeit Mensch vs Informationszeitalter



## xdave78 (13. Mai 2011)

Vorgestern hab ich ne Reportage gesehen wo einige hochrangige Mediziener der Ansicht sind, dass so ziemlich alle Zivilisationskrankheiten (Bluthochdruch, Diabetes, Herz-Kreislauf, Allergien..usw) darauf zurückzuführen sind, dass unser Körper noch an die Steinzeit angepasst ist, wir uns aber fast ausschliesslich von Sachen ernähren (Milch- und Weizenprodukte, zu viel Salz, industriell gefertige Nahrung) womit unser Körper, der für das Leben vor Mio Jahren gemacht wurde nicht klar kommt. Also jedenfalls fordern die jetzt, dass man sich wieder "Steinzeitlich" ernährt (siehe zB diesen Link). Besonders interessant fand ich ja, dass die Ernährung von Weizen-, Nudel- und Milchprodukten sowie das vegetarische Leben dieser Erkenntnis entgegenstehen. Man hat auch einige Leute aus Schweden, USA und einen Professor (ehem Chef der Charité in Berlin) gezeigt die das Publizieren und praktizieren. Diabetes und Allergiene könnte man mit dem Konzept praktisch ausrotten ebenso das Risiko von Herzinfarkt udn Schlaganfall (bei Nichtrauchern) gen Null senken.

Ich fand das recht interessant, und hab es gestern mal meiner Freundin erzählt. Die war gaz interessiert und auch erstmal ungläubig. Sie ist selber mal Krankenschwester gewesen und arbeitet nun als Gutachterin im Geundheitswesen - kennt sich also aus. Natürlich ist mal geprägt von der Schulmedizin und dem, was eEinem jahrelang erzählt wurde - bezogen auf die Ernährung. Aber vor nicht allzu langer Zeit war die Erde ja auch noch eine Scheibe.

Also ich hab mich nun gefragt: sollte man seine Ernährung umstellen und sich echt nur noch von Früchten, Gemüsen, Fisch, Fleisch, Kartoffen und wenig, sehr viel weniger Salz ernähren? Oder ist das nicht vielleicht sogar der falsche Weg? Denn irgendwo gegtr die Evulotion ja auch weiter, also wäre es doch besser das ganze "synthetische" Zeug zu essen, damit die Evulotuin weiss :"Aha, also muss der neue Mensch das und das gut vertragen." ?
Sicherlich ist ersteres für das Individuum besser, aber ist nicht die 2te Variante besser für die Menschen als Ganzes?

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Davatar (13. Mai 2011)

Also dass wir grundsätzlich viel zu viel Salz zu uns nehmen wird Dir eh jeder Ernährungswissenschaftler bestätigen.
Ich bin aber eher der Meinung, dass wir die von Dir genannten Krankheiten heute daher haben, weil wir unnatürlich lange leben. Aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung, die ich nicht weiter belegen kann/will.


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube, das eine "gesunde", frische Ernährung besser ist, als Industrie- und Lebensmittelchemieprodukte. Mit frischem Gemüse vom Feld, Fleisch vom Metzger und normalen Gewürzen wie Salz und Pfeffer sowie eben frischer Milch kann man schon gesünder leben bzw. seltener krank werden.

Bestes Beispiel sind quasi alle Bauern in meinem Umfeld, die trotz verlockender Angebote von Aldi und Lidl immer noch auf Frischware setzen und bis auf Unfälle immer arbeiten können. Das Alter jener Familien sagt hierbei so einiges aus.

Ich merke selbst, das mein Gesundheitszustand rapide nachgelassen hat, seit meine Mutter weggezogen ist und ich allein lebe und mich von Fertigpizzen, Fast Food und Schokolade ernähre.

Steinzeiternährung jedoch halte ich da für den falschen Begriff. Irgendwo sind Grenzen gesetzt. Ich denke, die Ernährung vor ca. 50 Jahren würde es besser treffen.


----------



## xdave78 (13. Mai 2011)

Eben nicht. Es geht gezielt darum, "artgerechte" Nahrung zu sich zu nehmen. KEIN Getreide! KEINE Milchprodukte!FAST KEIN Salz! Das ist ein ganz anderer Ansatz als zB "Bio" oder "Wie vor 50 Jahren". Das möchte ich hie rzu Beginn der Diskussion gleich nochmal in den Vordergrund stellen. Ich will hier eigentlich keine Diskussion über "das was eh alle schon sagen". Daher möchte ich drum bitten, wenn ihr wenigstens mal kurz den 2ten Link anzusehen, da wird das nochmal besser erklärt.


----------



## floppydrive (13. Mai 2011)

Ich geb mir die volle Dröhnung an synthetischen Sachen, Rauche und Saufe und konsumiere im Überfluss, werde dieses Konzept noch bis zum Ende durchhalten, nach mir die Sintflut!


----------



## Reflox (13. Mai 2011)

Kommt wir essen wieder Mammutlenden, gebratenen Hirsch und Beeren, von denen wir nicht wissen ob wir dran verrecken oder ob sie gesund sind. 

Wenn wir nur das essen würden, was gesund wäre. Wären wir schon längst verhungert.


----------



## Potpotom (13. Mai 2011)

Lassen die Anforderungen an uns Menschen das denn zu? Ich meine, 12 Stunden am Tag im Büro zu sitzen entspricht ja auch nicht wirklich unserer Art im eigentlichen Sinne oder?

Die Begebenheiten haben sich geändert - ich wäre kaum in der Lage solche Mahlzeiten zu mir zu nehmen. Zu viel Fleisch und Fisch, für meinen Geschmack. Die einzelnen Nahrungsbestandteile dieser Paleo Diät, wie sie in deinem Artikel genannt wird, gehören für mich absolut dazu - aber nicht ausschliesslich.

Ich glaube ich ernähre mich gesund - achte viel auf eine ausgewogene Ernährung wie man es uns seit Jahrzehnten vorkaut quasi. Ob das nun der richtige Weg ist oder nicht vielleicht doch die Steinzeit-Diät - ich weiss es nicht, hoffe aber dass das nicht stimmt. xD

Ich liebe Essen...


----------



## Felix^^ (13. Mai 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Kommt wir essen wieder Mammutlenden, gebratenen Hirsch und Beeren, von denen wir nicht wissen ob wir dran verrecken oder ob sie gesund sind.
> 
> Wenn wir nur das essen würden, was gesund wäre. Wären wir schon längst verhungert.



Mhmmhm Mammut


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Mai 2011)

und dann kommt der grüne und redet mir mein steak madig, weil die kuh unmengen methan produziert und energie verschlingt bis sie groß ist und wir den klimatod sterben.

wir sind einfach viel zuviele menschen mittlerweile damit steinzeiternährung funktioniert


----------



## xdave78 (13. Mai 2011)

Naja ich bin ehrlich gesagt nicht der "gesunde Ernährung" Typ. Wenn ich drüber nachdenke ess ich relativ wenig Obst, wenig Fleisch und so.

Warum sollten die heutigen Anforderungen das denn nicht zulassen? In welcher Hinsicht? Es heisst dort ja auch, dass das mit dem 3x tgl essen usw Schwachsinn ist. "Früher" gabs halt was, wenns was gab und die meiste Zeit gabs nix.

Ich hab mich lediglich gefragt, ob es auf lange Sicht denn echt besser für "die Menschheit" ist wenn alle Leute nach dieser Ernährungsphilosophie leben WÜRDEN (mal abgesehen davon, dass dann tatsächlich nicht alle was zu beissen hätten, da geb ich "ichbinnichtschuld" zu 100% recht). Oder ob man dann nicht aus "Evolutionssicht" sogar in die falsche Richtung geht...denn wenn sich eines Tages vllt echt ne neue Art Mensch entwickelt die besser an die moderen Welt angepasst ist wäre es doch gut, wenn der auf "Überfluss in Allem" und "synthetisches Zeug essen" genausogut eingestellt wäre wie auf "kaum noch laufen"," ständig diverese Strahllungen" und "auf Bildschirme starren" eingestellt ist, weil das ja die Welt in der wir leben charakterisiert und es sich auch in Zukunft eher in Richtung synthetisches Essen usw entwickeln wird (wegen der Bevölkerung).


----------



## Grushdak (13. Mai 2011)

Artgerecht und Getreide, Milch etc. wäre das nicht ...
wenn ich sowas schon höre ...

Gott hat es genauso gewollt, 
darum sind derartige Ernährungsmittel völlig zeitlos!

*ps.* 
Und die meisten Erkrankungen resultieren aus den psychischen Belastungen heutzutage -
natürlich auch aus unausgewogender Ernährung heraus - aber bestimmt nicht durch ausgewogene Kost -
die es Ewigkeiten schon gab - wie z.B. Getreide.

greetz


----------



## xdave78 (13. Mai 2011)

Naja was heisst denn Ewigkeit? Getreide gibts grad mal seit 10.000 Jahren. Milch in dre Menge auch so ungefähr seit dem. Evolutionstechnisch ist das gar nichts. Naja und wenn _Gott _es so gewollt hätte, hätte er sicher allem Menschen ausreichend davon gegeben...


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (13. Mai 2011)

Wer sich "steinzeitalterlich" ernähren will, soll bitte auch sein Essen selbst jagen und sammeln.


----------



## xdave78 (13. Mai 2011)

..ohne Scheiss...^^ aber ist es nicht genau das, was man bein einkaufen auch macht? Zuerst die Jagd nach dem besten Parkplatz und anschliessend das Sammeln.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Mai 2011)

Was hat man früher gegessen? Beeren, die voller Würmer waren und rohes - oder zumindest kein besonders gesundes - Fleisch. So, damals waren wir natürlich noch abgehärtet, weil wir praktisch jeden Dreck gefressen haben. Heute würden wir da sofort mit Salmonellen oder Würmern im Krankenhaus landen. Zusätzlich sind die Menschen recht früh gestorben und hatten daher einfach weniger Krankheiten. Blutdruck tritt ja meist im Alter auf.

Also mein Fazit: Für mich ist diese Theorie nicht nachvollziehbar.


----------



## BlizzLord (13. Mai 2011)

Die Krankheiten könnten auch durch den extremen Stress/Zeitdruck gefördert werden.
Bin da aber unwissend und ist mehr raten als wissen.


----------



## Yodaku (13. Mai 2011)

@ xdave 
Ich glaube du hast eine falsche Vorstellung was Evolution bedeutet. Denn so eine Evolution gibt es bei den heuten menschen eigentlich kaum bis gar nicht mehr. Bei uns gibt es keine Selektion mehr nach dem motto "nur der stärkste überlebt", dünne und schwache Menschen überleben genauso wie Muskulöse. Deswegen kann sich der mensch "in Zunkunft" auch nich einfach auf unser leben anpassen weil die Krankheiten die unser Lebenstil angeblich versursacht erst im höheren alter auftreten (wahrscheinlich erst nachdem man sich eh schon fortgepflanzt hat).


----------



## HitotsuSatori (13. Mai 2011)

Als Diät würde ich das sicherlich probieren, aber langfristig auf Milch und Nudeln (den Rest lass ich mal außen vor) verzichten? Nee!


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Mai 2011)

@xdave: Kann ich im Grunde nur unterschreiben. Mein Arzt hat mich vor ~2 Jahren mal zu 'ner laktose- und glutenfreien Diät verdonnert, dazu nur aller 4-5h essen und dann auch nur protein- und eiweißreiche Nahrung, also viel Fisch, Pute, Gemüse, Obst, Reis. Kein Schweinefleisch, etc. Daran hab ich mich ~1 Jahr gehalten, bzw. ernähre mich heute noch weitestgehend laktose- und glutenfrei und muß sagen, dass es mir in der strengen Zeit wirklich richtig gut ging, vorallem was die Verdauung anging. Vorallem Hautprobleme mit neurodermitischen Eigenschaften sind seither gänzlich verschwunden. Zum Beispiel auch, dass ich mich nach dem Duschen / Baden eincremen muss.

Mein Arzt sagte auch, dass Laktose- und Glutenunverträglichkeit im Grunde schon zu 'ner Volkskrankheit geworden sind, die soviele Menschen haben, ohne es zu wissen, eben weil sie sich quasi nur noch von diesem Zeug ernähren. Immer irgendwo Quark, Käse, Milch, Brot, Brötchen, weisses Getreide, ... Schöne Grundvorraussetzungen, um den Darmpilz zu füttern. Dazu der ganze Alltagsstress, ... etc.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Mai 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> @xdave: Kann ich im Grunde nur unterschreiben. Mein Arzt hat mich vor ~2 Jahren mal zu 'ner laktose- und glutenfreien Diät verdonnert, dazu nur aller 4-5h essen und dann auch nur protein- und eiweißreiche Nahrung, also viel Fisch, Pute, Gemüse, Obst, Reis. Kein Schweinefleisch, etc. Daran hab ich mich ~1 Jahr gehalten, bzw. ernähre mich heute noch weitestgehend laktose- und glutenfrei und muß sagen, dass es mir in der strengen Zeit wirklich richtig gut ging, vorallem was die Verdauung anging. Vorallem Hautprobleme mit neurodermitischen Eigenschaften sind seither gänzlich verschwunden. Zum Beispiel auch, dass ich mich nach dem Duschen / Baden eincremen muss.



Trotzdem sind diese Lebensmittel, die du da konsumiert hast, auf einem ganz anderen Stand als in der Steinzeit.. ich bitte dich! Was habt ihr für Vorstellungen?


----------



## Yadiz (13. Mai 2011)

@TE: Der Inhalt deines Beitrags klingt eigentlich logisch. Man sollte den Tagesbedarf jedes einzelnen Nahrungsbestandteils ausreichend decken. Von nichts zu viel oder zu wenig.


Es ist echt so, dass gerade heute immer weniger Leute auf gesunde Ernährung achten. 
Wer schaut den schon beim Kauf aufs Etikett, wie viel Eiweiß, Eisen oder Salz, (...) im Produkt ist? - oder wie viele Leute wissen, wie viel man davon täglich zu sich nehmen sollte?

Ich denke, das Problem liegt weniger an unserem Nahrungs-Sortiment, als am fehlenden Interesse für gesunde Ernährung bzw. mangelndem Wissen.



Dass sich mit der Evolution noch was tut glaube ich jedenfalls weniger. Dazu sollte man sich vor Augen halten wie sie funktioniert:

Grob gesagt, können immer Veränderungen an der DNS auftreten. Sei es durch Fehler bei der Vererbung, Einfluss von Radioaktivität, usw. . 
In den meisten Fällen sind die Veränderungen schlecht: Behinderungen, Krebs, etc. 
In wenigen Fällen aber, kann sich eine zufällige Veränderung jedoch als äußerst nützlich erweißen. 6 Finger oder verbessertes logisches Denkvermögen.
Aus Evolutionssicht betrachtet, sterben die Leute "leichter", die durch ihre DNS physisch oder psychisch schlechter an die Umwelt angepasst sind. Und der Rest bekommt Nachkommen, welche dann wieder
die gleichen Gene weitervererben. <- natürliche Auslese.

Das ist das Grundprinzip von Evolution^^: 
In unserer Gesellschaft hingegen wird durch den medizinischen Fortschritt (der auch gut ist!) das Komplette System über den Haufen geschmissen. Daher denke ich, dass sich Evolutions-mäßig am Menschen nicht mehr viel tun wird.

Lg


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Trotzdem sind diese Lebensmittel, die du da konsumiert hast, auf einem ganz anderen Stand als in der Steinzeit.. ich bitte dich! Was habt ihr für Vorstellungen?


Warum? Gabs in der Steinzeit Milch oder Getreide? Ich bezweifel es ...


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Mai 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Warum? Gabs in der Steinzeit Milch oder Getreide? Ich bezweifel es ...



Gab es perfekt sauberes Obst? Gab es gut durchgekochtes Putenfleisch und Fisch, wo man nur die besten Teile serviert hat? Reis? Du hast dich einfach nur gesund ernährt, mehr nicht. Mit dem Dreck, den man in der Steinzeit gefressen hat, hat das doch recht wenig zu tun.


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube, du vergleichst Äpfel und Birnen. Der Punkt ist der, dass wir heutzutage durch unsere Überfluss- und Wegwerfgesellschaft, und dank der altbekannten "Ernährungspyramide", vielmehr "Dreck" aufnehmen, als unseren Körpern bekommt.


----------



## Yadiz (13. Mai 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du vergleichst Äpfel und Birnen. Der Punkt ist der, dass wir heutzutage durch unsere Überfluss- und Wegwerfgesellschaft, und dank der altbekannten "Ernährungspyramide", vielmehr "Dreck" aufnehmen, als unseren Körpern bekommt.



Jep. Fängt mit den ganzen künstlichen Geschmacksverstärkern, Fett ausgenommen an. 
Den meisten Firmen interessiert es einen Dreck, ob zu hohe Fettwerte im Müsliriegel sind oder wie sich ihr Produkt auf die Gesundheit auswirkt. Hauptsache es schmeckt gut und der Absatz stimmt. Konsum ftw.


----------



## zoizz (13. Mai 2011)

Außerdem ist Dreck (im Sinne von Schmutz) in den frühen Jahren eines Menschen gesund, weil härtet ab. Und natürlich gab es damals viel weniger Stoffe zum bei- oder untermischen, zum "verschönern" des Produktes. Also war früher (egal, ob es vor 100 oder 10000 Jahren) alles besser weil gesünder.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Mai 2011)

Das find ich echt spannend. Ihr nennt meine Ansicht falsch und begründet das mit Dingen, die ich schon in meinem ersten Post hier genannt habe. Ich hab echt schon viel gesehen, aber das ist selbst für das buffed-Forum noch bemerkenswert.


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Mai 2011)

Yodaku schrieb:


> @ xdave
> Ich glaube du hast eine falsche Vorstellung was Evolution bedeutet. Denn so eine Evolution gibt es bei den heuten menschen eigentlich kaum bis gar nicht mehr. Bei uns gibt es keine Selektion mehr nach dem motto "nur der stärkste überlebt", dünne und schwache Menschen überleben genauso wie Muskulöse. Deswegen kann sich der mensch "in Zunkunft" auch nich einfach auf unser leben anpassen weil die Krankheiten die unser Lebenstil angeblich versursacht erst im höheren alter auftreten (wahrscheinlich erst nachdem man sich eh schon fortgepflanzt hat).



doch doch, die evolution gibt es schon noch beim menschen, weisheitszähne und blinddarm sind schon heutzutage nicht mehr bei jedem anzutreffen. die selektion findet nur nicht mehr statt, das heißt das alles mögliche bei der evolution durch kommt ohne das es einen zweck erfüllt.

zum thema: sicher ist es gesünder mal so zu essen wie es vernünftige ernährungsberater(und nicht irgendwelche esotheriker oder globoliverteiler) einem sagen, aber will man das? es hat doch heutzutage keine großen konsequenzen wenn man es nicht tut. für alles gibts nee pille oder skalpel. und ich gebe zu, ich bin auch so einer der sein haxe warm und seine kuh gepresst zwischen 2 semmelhälften mag^^

edit:@ Yadiz? 6 finger besser? nicht so viel gattaca gucken  3 finger dürfte da deutlich besser sein. weniger extremitäten zu versorgen und reicht immernoch um perfekt zu greifen


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das find ich echt spannend. Ihr nennt meine Ansicht falsch und begründet das mit Dingen, die ich schon in meinem ersten Post hier genannt habe. Ich hab echt schon viel gesehen, aber das ist selbst für das buffed-Forum noch bemerkenswert.


Wo nennt jemand deine Ansicht falsch? Ich bin einfach nur anderer Meinung und ich glaube, du gibst der ganzen Diskussion zuviel Gewicht. Es ist mir im Grunde völlig egal, was die Menschen in der "Steinzeit" gegessen haben, bzw. wie lange oder kurz sie gelebt haben.
Aber ein Punkt von xdave's Aussage ist, dass wir Menschen dazu neigen, uns falsch zu ernähren, jedoch in dem Glauben, dass es gesund für uns wäre: Viel zu viel Getreide in allen möglichen Variationen, viel zu viel Milchprodukte in allen möglichen Variationen, kombiniert mit zuviel Hefe, zuviel (weissem) Zucker - bzw. noch schlimmer "Süßstoffe" wie Aspartam, Natriumcyclamat, etc. Dazu noch Dinge wie Tütensuppen, Fertiggerichte und andersartig industriell gefertigter Nahrung und das ganze andere Zusatzzeug (Konservierungsstoffe, Stabilisatoren, Emulgatoren, Trennmittel, ...), was so in unserer Nahrung aus dem Supermarkt ist ...


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Mai 2011)

Natürlich ernähren sich viele falsch. Aber dem TE ging es doch darum, dass man heute eher Krankheiten bekommt als damals, da man nichts (oder mehr?) dessen zu sich nimmt, was der Körper benötigt, sondern eher mit Aufpush-Mitteln abgefüllten Fertigkram. Und ich sehe da keinen Zusammenhang. Es gab in der Steinzeit sicher weniger Krankheiten, weil wir a) kaum 30 Jahre alt geworden sind, was die Zeitspanne dafür einfach kürzer macht und b) jedes Nahrungsmittel natürlich mit irgendwelchen Krankheiten (Würmern, Salmonellen) verseucht war. Je nachdem, wie man Steinzeit definiert, gab es noch nicht mal Feuer. Und falls doch, hat man das Fleisch kaum so lange gegart, bis es 100% sicher war. Und Obst hat man halt das gegessen, was irgendwo rumlag oder an den Sträuchern wuchs. Ackerbau kam ja erst viel später. Also war der Mensch deutlich abgehärteter gegen Krankheiten. Das sind die Gründe, warum wir heute eher Krankheiten haben. Einen gibt es aber auch noch: Viele chronische Leiden können durch Medikamene gelindert werden, damals war das eben einfach der Exitus.


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Mai 2011)

Die Gründe und Erklärungsversuche, warum man krank wird, sind so vielschichtig, wie es Menschen gibt. Einige glauben, es sind Bakterien und Parasiten. Andere glauben, es liegt an der zunehmen Technologisierung und Globalisierung. Andere glauben, es liegt an Funkmasten und Windrädern. Wieder andere schieben es auf Kohlekraftwerke, Alltagsstress, Hypochondrie, Psychosomatik, seelische Probleme, Reinkarnation (Karma von früher), ... etc. Möglicherweise liegt die Wahrheit irgendwo dazwischen ... ? 

Ich persönlich habe durch meine Diät aber einfach die Erfahrung gemacht, wie stark sich das körperliche - und damit auch das geistige - Wohlbefinden verbessert, wenn man sich - wie du schon sagtest - gesund und ordentlich ernährt. Und ich glaube auch, dass unser menschlicher Körper, dadurch dass er ein "Naturprodukt" ist, auch damit am besten klarkommt, wenn er das isst, was auch der "Gabentisch" von Mutter Erde direkt hergibt, ohne industrielle "Veredelung" oder "Optimierung".


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Mai 2011)

da stellt sich doch aber die frage, ob du nicht durch die suggerierte erwartung durch deinen arzt ein placeboeffekt unterlegen warst?


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Mai 2011)

Mein Arzt hat mich nur streng angeschaut und mir die laktose- und glutenfreie Diät verordnet und Wert darauf gelegt, dass ich die einhalte. Dass dadurch meine Verdauungsbeschwerden und der Neurodermitiseffekt (durch trockene Haut) an den Händen, plus die Notwendigkeit, nach dem Duschen oder Baden, mich eincremen zu müssen, verschwinden, hat er mir vorher natürlich nicht gesagt. Das Gespräch hatten wir erst hinterher, als ich ihm davon berichtet hatte.

Von daher schließe ich einen Placeboeffekt erstmal aus.


----------



## Tristator (14. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte euch nur ungern unterbrechen aber bedenkt wielange lebten die steinzeitmeschen also im einzelnen die wurde höchstens 40-50


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Mai 2011)

Tristator schrieb:


> Ich möchte euch nur ungern unterbrechen aber bedenkt wielange lebten die steinzeitmeschen also im einzelnen die wurde höchstens 40-50



Großartig, danke für den Hinweis. Wurde aber schon zwei mal gesagt. 50 ist übrigens sehr großzügig geschätzt.


----------



## Reflox (14. Mai 2011)

Tristator schrieb:


> Ich möchte euch nur ungern unterbrechen aber bedenkt wielange lebten die steinzeitmeschen also im einzelnen die wurde höchstens 40-50



Kommt aber auch davon, dass sie 24/7 dem Stress ausgesetzt waren. 

Es ist auch nachgewiesen dass sie nie den nötigen Tiefschlaf hatten, somit war auch ihr Körper schneller am Limit.


----------



## schneemaus (14. Mai 2011)

Was die Krankheitserreger im Essen angeht, kann ich Ceiwyn nur zustimmen. So etwas gibt es aber heute auch noch zu sehen. Kinder, die viel draußen spielen, auch mal im Dreck, Würmer essen, im Wald auf die Schnauze fliegen und ein bisschen von Mutter Erde persönlich in den Magen bekommen - die haben viel weniger Allergien und ein besseres Immunsystem als Kinder, deren Eltern auf fast sterile Haushalte (alles schön mit Sagrotan abputzen, damit auch nirgends Bakterien sind) achten, ihre Kinder kaum draußen spielen lassen etc. Stadt und Land als Ort zum Aufwachsen macht da auch nochmal einen himmelweiten Unterschied. Ich merk das oft genug bei mir - ich bin auf dem platten Land groß geworden, hab als Kind *immer* draußen gespielt, bin oft genug auf die Schnauze gefallen, hab mir das Knie schön im Dreck aufgeschlagen, kurz geweint und weitergespielt. Heute wird doch alles sofort desinfiziert. Mittlerweile kann ich mich gar nicht mehr an meine letzte Erkältung zurückerinnern. Und ich bin keinem so großen Stress ausgesetzt, dass das Stresshormon Cortisol die Krankheiten unterdrücken würde. Anders sieht es da teilweise bei Freunden aus, die in der Stadt groß geworden sind und das richtige "draußen" spielen, also im Wald oder auf der Wiese, gar nicht kennengelernt haben. Die haben fast alle Allergien, hüsteln immer wieder rum und sind häufiger krank. Nur, um mal den "modernen" Vergleich zu nennen 

Auch ich denke, dass richtige Steinzeit-Ernährung heute viele erstmal krank machen würde. Zumal man ja nicht jeden Tag die Mammutkeule auf dem Teller hatte, sondern teilweise gar nix oder nur ne Hand voll Beeren. Dieser ständige Wechsel zwischen Hunger und Übersättigung würde ja heute gar nicht mehr so gehen. Denn wer will schon wirklich hungrig arbeiten? 

Dieses "Urgeschmack" ist für mich nicht wirklich steinzeitliche Ernährung - nur der Verzicht auf bestimmte Lebensmittel. Kuhmilch zum Beispiel vertrage ich auch nur in Maßen, wie viele andere Menschen auch - ist ja auch logisch, kein Tier ist wirklich dafür gemacht, Muttermilch eines anderen Tieres zu trinken. Die Paleo-Diät an sich mag wirklich sinnvoll sein, aber richtige "Steinzeit"-Ernährung ist das nicht.


----------



## zoizz (14. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> ... ist ja auch logisch, kein Tier ist wirklich dafür gemacht, Muttermilch eines anderen Tieres zu trinken. Die Paleo-Diät an sich mag wirklich sinnvoll sein, aber richtige "Steinzeit"-Ernährung ist das nicht.



Das mit der Muttermilch ist ein klasse Einwurf. Wir Menschen essen sogar (überspitzt gesagt) "unfertiges Leben" in Form von Eiern. Wie zur Hölle kommt man auf die Idee, einem Tier seine ungeborene Nachkommenschaft wegzunehmen und zu verspeisen? ... mir wird grad ein wenig übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (14. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Das mit der Muttermilch ist ein klasse Einwurf. Wir Menschen essen sogar (überspitzt gesagt) "unfertiges Leben" in Form von Eiern. Wie zur Hölle kommt man auf die Idee, einem Tier seine ungeborene Nachkommenschaft wegzunehmen und zu verspeisen? ... mir wird grad ein wenig übel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, aber Eier, glaube ich, wurden schon früh gegessen und dienen auch vielen anderen Tieren (Eidechsen, Schlangen, Kleinsäugetieren wie Mader und so) als Nahrung. 
Mit der MIlch allerdings stimmt das. Laktoseintoleranz kommt meines Wissens nach ja eben davon, dass die Natur das so nicht vorgesehen hat, dass man nach der Stillzeit noch Milch zu sich nimmt. Aber dass Getreideprodukte falsch sind... übersteigt irgendwie meine Vorstellungskraft.  Wo ist da (vom Gluten abgesehen) der Unterschied zu Gemüse und Obst?


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Mai 2011)

Bin kein Ernährungswissenschaftler. Aber so wie ich es verstanden habe, ist Getreide nicht gleich Getreide.

Das Problem ist, dass wir heutzutage, statt Vollkorn oder Dinkel, hauptsächlich Produkte aus weissem Mehl ("405") zu uns nehmen, was fast nur noch Stärke ist und somit kaum wirklich zu einer ganzheitlichen Versorgung des Körpers beiträgt, sondern meist nur zu einfachem Zucker verdaut wird und dick macht. Darunter fallen auch weisse Brötchen, Weissbrot, helle Nudeln, Baguettes, Crossaints, etc.

Hinzu kommt noch, dass unser Körper ~3 Tage benötigt, um die Nahrung durch unseren Darm zu transportieren, während sie langsam verdaut wird und durch den Überkonsum von diesen Produkten sich (Hefe?)Pilze im Darm ansammeln können und dort bleiben, weil sie eben durch diesen (direkten oder indirekten Zucker-)Konsum ein gutes Millieu vorfinden und sich da wohlfühlen.

Folgen davon sind Symptome wie Reizdarm, Verstopfungen, Darm- und Bauchgeräusche, Blähungen, Glutenunverträglichkeit, etc.


----------



## Soladra (15. Mai 2011)

Essen wie in der Steinzeit? *Bogen auspack* Wo ist das Nächste naturschutzgebiet? xD 

Nee, jetzt ohne Scherz, klingt zum Teil logisch. Aber ich wills nicht ausprobieren. Bin bei sowas zu gefräßig xD


----------



## ADLER78 (16. Mai 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Kommt wir essen wieder ... gebratenen Hirsch und Beeren,....
> 
> Wenn wir nur das essen würden, was gesund wäre. Wären wir schon längst verhungert.



Was spricht gegen Hirschmedallions mit Preiselbeeren? ;-)

Das Problem dürfte eher im ÜBERkomsum liegen. Ich esse schon seit mehreren Jahren kein (extra)Salz bzw. popele es von Brezen und Co. herunter. Süßspeisen oder Sachen wie Gummibärchen, Schokolade, usw. gibt es seit 2 Jahren garnicht mehr. Fleisch und Käse kommt vom Bio-Hersteller um die Ecke, Gemüse (Gurke, Tomate, Salat und Paprika) sowie Obst (Apfel, Birne) wird selbst angebaut.
Mit dem Rauchen habe ich ebenfalls vor 2 Jahren aufgehört, was ordentlich Geld im Beutel zurücklässt und durch den Umstieg auf Bioware (nein, nicht der Spielehersteller) nur zu einem Teilbetrag wieder verringert wurde.

Bleiben mir zwei Laster: 2x im Monat gibt es bewußt ungesundes Essen vom Pizza Service und 3x die Woche muss es ein Feierabend-Desperados sein.

Ergebnis: Gewicht reduziert, Geldbeutel entlastet, allgemeines Befinden verbessert. 3:0. ;-)


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Mai 2011)

ADLER78 schrieb:


> Ergebnis: Gewicht reduziert, Geldbeutel entlastet, allgemeines Befinden verbessert. 3:0. ;-)



Wenn man selbst damit klar kommt, dann ist das ja gut.
Ich persönlich würde aber spätestens bei den Süßigkeiten streiken.^^
Zumal man ja auch überlegen muss, in wie weit man sein Leben genießen will.


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Mai 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Zumal man ja auch überlegen muss, in wie weit man sein Leben genießen will.


Ich glaube es ist ein Trugschluss, anzunehmen, dass Leute, die bewußt ihren Konsum reduzieren, ihr leben nicht genießen würden.


----------



## shadow24 (16. Mai 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wenn man selbst damit klar kommt, dann ist das ja gut.
> Ich persönlich würde aber spätestens bei den Süßigkeiten streiken.^^
> Zumal man ja auch überlegen muss, in wie weit man sein Leben genießen will.



absolutes sign...für mich ist essen halt auch ein teil luxus den ich gerne geniesse.dafür mach ich auch viel ausgleichssport...

btt.:also ich muss auch ceywin zustimmen.versteh auch die anderen stimmen dazu nicht,die immer von diesem steinzeitessen faseln...
steinzeitessen ist rohes fleisch und obst...wenn man sich nur davon ernähren würde würde man mindestens mangelerscheinungen bekommen,eher wohl noch richtig schwer erkranken...

gesunde ernährung ist ausgewogen udn hat absolut nix mit steinzeitessen zu tun.und den text dazu find ich total schwachsinnig von diesem typen


----------



## Manaori (16. Mai 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich glaube es ist ein Trugschluss, anzunehmen, dass Leute, die bewußt ihren Konsum reduzieren, ihr leben nicht genießen würden.



Ich denke, das ist ANsichtssache, da ein jeder sein Leben genießen anders definiert. Für mich wäre es nichts, gar keine Süßigkeiten mehr, hin und wieder brauche ich das. Ich könnte auch ohne Brot nicht leben (aus dem schlichten Grund,d ass mich Obst aus irgendeinem Grund nicht satt macht und mein Magen rumspinnt Ende nie, wenn er sagt, er ist nicht satt), andere hingegen können ihr Leben auch nur genießen wenn sie regelmäßig trinken können... etc. 
Und bei vielen, gerade Frauen, die Diäten machen und drüber jammern, denk ich mir schon: Entweder akzeptier es,du wolltest es so, oder genieß dein Leben einfach wieder und jammer dann halt nicht über dein Gewicht, aber jammern wegen einer Entscheidung, die man selber getroffen hat... naja  Sollte ich mich je für ne Diät entscheiden würde ich auch nicht jammern in der Hoffnung, jemand bemitleidet mich weil ICH es so wollte oO


----------



## Konov (16. Mai 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> absolutes sign...für mich ist essen halt auch ein teil luxus den ich gerne geniesse.dafür mach ich auch viel ausgleichssport...



Dito, wobei Essen eben eine definitionsfrage ist.

Bei mir kann das auch gerne mal ein Schnitzel mit Pommes sein oder eine dicke Pizza, weil ichs sie so gerne esse.
Das ist sicherlich nicht gesund, genausowenig wie am Wochenende 1-2 Bier zu trinken (wobei es da ja sogar Leute gibt, die sagen, es wäre gesund).

Trotzdem tue ich es, wohlwissentlich, dass es mich sportlich wieder 1-2 Tage zurückwirft. ^^
Gehört für mich einfach dazu.

Es gibt aber auch so selbstdisziplinierte Leute, die essen nur alle 3 Wochen eine Pizza und dann nur eine mit Teig und Kräutern und Gemüse oben drauf.
Das ist für mich aber keine Pizza.


----------



## Deanne (16. Mai 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich glaube es ist ein Trugschluss, anzunehmen, dass Leute, die bewußt ihren Konsum reduzieren, ihr leben nicht genießen würden.



Stimmt. Ich persönlich esse keine tierischen Produkte und ernähre mich von viel Obst und Gemüse, trotzdem habe ich aber nicht das Gefühl, das ich etwas verpasse. Hier und da gönne ich mir auch eine Portion Pommes oder esse vor dem Fernseher eine ganze Tafel dunkle Schokolade, aber das brauche ich manchmal einfach.

Meiner Meinung nach soll jeder das essen, was ihm gut tut und womit er sich wohl fühlt. Von den ganzen Gesundheitsaposteln, die einem bestimmte Lebensmitttel madig machen wollen, halte ich absolut nichts. Wenn man danach ginge, dürfte man bald gar nichts mehr essen.


----------



## Linija (16. Mai 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mich nun gefragt: sollte man seine Ernährung umstellen und sich echt nur noch von Früchten, Gemüsen, Fisch, Fleisch, Kartoffen und wenig, sehr viel weniger Salz ernähren? Oder ist das nicht vielleicht sogar der falsche Weg? Denn irgendwo gegtr die Evulotion ja auch weiter, also wäre es doch besser das ganze "synthetische" Zeug zu essen, damit die Evulotuin weiss :"Aha, also muss der neue Mensch das und das gut vertragen." ?
> 
> Was meint ihr?




Alllsoooooo dazu ersteinmal:

Die Evolution "merkt" sich nichts. 
Bessere Anpassungen an die Umwelt entstehen durch zufällige Genmutationen (Survival of the FITTEST , also
Überleben des Angepasstesten; nicht wie es fälschlicherweise übersetzt wird mit
Überleben des Stärkeren), nicht weil wir uns denken:
"Ich esse jetzt mal dies und das und schon "mag" mein Körper das alles.
Sieht man ja an uns im Moment (das was du mit den Krankheiten geschrieben hast meine ich)...

Theoretisch könnte es also passieren, dass diese Genmutationen (auch jetzt im Moment) 
zustande kommen. Diese sind für uns Menschen (jedenfalls in den Industrieländern) aber völlig 
unerheblich, da jeder, aufgrund der Medizin und Gesellschaft, am Leben gehalten wird.
Bei uns findet also keine natürliche Selektion statt. 

Jemand ohne beispielsweise Arme und/oder 
Beine (vorrausgesetzt: Gendefekt, vererbbar) ist früher ohne medizinische Hilfe, da nicht vorhanden, sehr früh 
gestorben und konnte somit seine
"kaputten ( soll sich nicht abwertend anhören)" Gene nicht weitergeben. Nur die Gene der Angepassteren
wurden weitergegeben und deshalb vererbt (schönes Beispiel ist da die Entstehung des
Langen Halses der Giraffe) Da wir heute die Mittel haben, setzten wir alles daran, ein
Menschenleben zu retten!

Deswegen wird sich bei uns, vorrausgesetzt die Gegebenheiten bleiben so, wie sie jetzt sind, wahrscheinlich nicht
mehr wahnsinnig viel verändern. Diese Genmutation (im Bezug auf die Nahrung) war wahrscheinlich, ab einem Gewissen Punkt einfach egal. Das dazu.

Das wir "Steinzeitnahrung" daher wahrscheinlich besser vertragen, ist logisch.
Allerdings ist das wahrscheinlich auch nicht gerade gesund. 
An rohes Fleisch beispielsweise muss sich der Körper erst gewöhnen - ist außerdem nicht gerade
Sinnvoll, da der Körper mehr Energie zum Verarbeiten braucht als bei gebratenem Fleisch. Noch dazu kommt, 
dass es natürlich auch relativ häufig vorkommt (wenn man selbst jagen geht), dass man sich
Bandwürmer oder ähnliches holt. Noch dazu ist der Korper hochstwahrscheinlich unterversorgt (z.B. Vitamine),
was dann auch wieder zu Mangelerscheinungen führt - eigentlich genauer Gegensatz zu heute... wir sind überversorgt, was auch nicht gesund ist.

Sinnvoll wäre es sicherlich diese "Diät" einmal auszuprobieren, aber der Mensch liebt Genuss also auch
Süßigkeiten und fettes Essen... ohne das wär das Leben bestimmt langweilig! =D


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Stimmt. Ich persönlich esse keine tierischen Produkte und ernähre mich von viel Obst und Gemüse, trotzdem habe ich aber nicht das Gefühl, das ich etwas verpasse. Hier und da gönne ich mir auch eine Portion Pommes oder esse vor dem Fernseher eine ganze Tafel dunkle Schokolade, aber das brauche ich manchmal einfach.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach soll jeder das essen, was ihm gut tut und womit er sich wohl fühlt. Von den ganzen Gesundheitsaposteln, die einem bestimmte Lebensmitttel madig machen wollen, halte ich absolut nichts. Wenn man danach ginge, dürfte man bald gar nichts mehr essen.



kann sein das du das bloß falsch ausgedrückt hast und mit tierische produkte nur fleisch meinst, aber ist da nicht ein widerspruch  zwischen keine tierischen produkte und schokolade? oder isst du da vegane schokolade(ganz ehrlich, stell ich mir nicht so lecker vor)
aber mir solls egal sein, ein veganer der nicht auf kreuzzug gegen alle carnivore geht ist mir recht


----------



## Deanne (16. Mai 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> kann sein das du das bloß falsch ausgedrückt hast und mit tierische produkte nur fleisch meinst, aber ist da nicht ein widerspruch zwischen keine tierischen produkte und schokolade? oder isst du da vegane schokolade(ganz ehrlich, stell ich mir nicht so lecker vor)



Warum sollte das ein Widerspruch sein? Ganz normale dunkle Schokolade ist fast immer vegan. Selbst die 08/15-Marken im Supermarkt kommen ohne Milch aus und werden auch von Omnivoren gegessen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die ist zum Beispiel auch vegan, aber selbst mein nicht-veganer Vater isst sie gerne. Es ist eben eine stinknormale Schokolade, die rein zufällig frei von tierischen Produkten ist.


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Mai 2011)

hmm, ich ging zummindest davon aus das in jeder schokolade milch(pulver) ist. dunkle schokolade wäre zummindest nix für mich


----------



## Konov (16. Mai 2011)

Jetzt habe ich Lust auf dunkle Schokolade....


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Mai 2011)

Ich wär ja schon froh, wenn ich mich nicht ständig, wenn ich Fleisch kaufe, mit einem militanten Tierschützer herumärgern müsste.

"Wissen Sie denn nicht, dass das Mord ist?!"
"Was - einkaufen?"
"Fleisch zu kaufen, Sie Mörder!"

Lasst doch einfach jeden essen, was er will.


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Mai 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> hmm, ich ging zummindest davon aus das in jeder schokolade milch(pulver) ist. dunkle schokolade wäre zummindest nix für mich


Gibt auch Schokolade für Leute mit Laktoseintolleranz, aus Reis- oder Hafermilch. Oder eben dunkle Schokolade.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ziemlich lecker. Gibt da aber auch weisse Schokolade von, die finde ich widerlich. Süß ohne Ende, dass man Zahnschmerzen bekommt.

Oder von alpro Soya Desserts:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



100% pflanzlich, schmeckt man keinen Unterschied zu echtem Pudding.


----------



## Deanne (16. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich wär ja schon froh, wenn ich mich nicht ständig, wenn ich Fleisch kaufe, mit einem militanten Tierschützer herumärgern müsste.
> 
> "Wissen Sie denn nicht, dass das Mord ist?!"
> "Was - einkaufen?"
> ...



Ist das Zufall, dass du diesen Vorfall genau jetzt erwähnst oder sprichst du mich damit an? Ich respektiere die Lebensweise anderer Menschen nämlich und möchte nicht mit solchen militanten Typen in einen Topf geworfen werden.

Militantismus trifft man leider nicht nur bei Veganern/Vegetariern an, sondern auch bei Nichtrauchern oder Antialkoholikern. Mir scheint, dass Menschen, die bewusst auf etwas verzichten, sich für elitär halten und durch ihren Verzicht ziemlich viel Frust aufbauen.


----------



## Konov (16. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ist das Zufall, dass du diesen Vorfall genau jetzt erwähnst oder sprichst du mich damit an? Ich respektiere die Lebensweise anderer Menschen nämlich und möchte nicht mit solchen militanten Typen in einen Topf geworfen werden.



Ne, das hatter schon öfter erwähnt, also meint er wohl kaum dich damit. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ist das Zufall, dass du diesen Vorfall genau jetzt erwähnst oder sprichst du mich damit an? Ich respektiere die Lebensweise anderer Menschen nämlich und möchte nicht mit solchen militanten Typen in einen Topf geworfen werden.



Nein, ich meine nicht dich. Ist mir nur eben eingefallen, weil es jetzt gerade wieder vegetarisch wurde und ich heute Fleisch gekauft hab. Generell versuche ich, so wenig Fleisch wie möglich zu essen und kauf auch nicht irgendeinen Billig-Kram. Mit mir kann man sicherlich über alles reden, aber wenn die Leute schon so anfangen, geh ich lieber einfach weiter.


----------



## Deanne (16. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine nicht dich. Ist mir nur eben eingefallen, weil es jetzt gerade wieder vegetarisch wurde und ich heute Fleisch gekauft hab. Generell versuche ich, so wenig Fleisch wie möglich zu essen und kauf auch nicht irgendeinen Billig-Kram. Mit mir kann man sicherlich über alles reden, aber wenn die Leute schon so anfangen, geh ich lieber einfach weiter.



Mir passiert das leider oft umgedreht. Man kommt auf eine Grillparty und bringt Gemüsespieße mit und sofort geht der Tanz los. Die Menschen sind halt intolerant und unentspannt, wenn es um Lebensweisen geht, die der ihren nicht entsprechen.


----------



## Manaori (16. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ist das Zufall, dass du diesen Vorfall genau jetzt erwähnst oder sprichst du mich damit an? Ich respektiere die Lebensweise anderer Menschen nämlich und möchte nicht mit solchen militanten Typen in einen Topf geworfen werden.
> 
> Militantismus trifft man leider nicht nur bei Veganern/Vegetariern an, sondern auch bei Nichtrauchern oder Antialkoholikern. Mir scheint, dass Menschen, die bewusst auf etwas verzichten, sich für elitär halten und durch ihren Verzicht ziemlich viel Frust aufbauen.



Da kann ich dir absolut zustimmen. Nichts und niemand, auch die eigene Lebensweise, egal wie gut sie sein mag, gibt einem das rect, über andere zu urteilen oder sie gar zu verurteilen - *solange sie nur sich selbst und sonst keinem damit schaden*. Ich selber kann es nicht verstehen, warum manche sich jedes WE halb ins Koma saufen, aber beleidige niemanden darum. Vielleicht darüber reden, nachfragen, aber auch aufhören wenns genug ist. Dafür will ich aber auch avon keinem nichtraucher beleidigt werden, solange ich nicht direkt neben ihm ne Kippe anzünde und er somit ein recht darauf hat wegen der eigenen Gesundheit (und sowas mache ich normalerweise nicht ^^)


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Mai 2011)

Positives Beispiel ist da ein Freund von mir, der auch Vegetarier (oder Veganer?) ist. Mir waren schon zusammen grillen, Pizza essen, beim Griechen. Während wir vor unseren fettigen Biftekis und Lammtellern saßen, nahm er gegrillte Pepperoni. Geht alles, mit ein wenig Respekt füreinander. ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mir passiert das leider oft umgedreht. Man kommt auf eine Grillparty und bringt Gemüsespieße mit und sofort geht der Tanz los. Die Menschen sind halt intolerant und unentspannt, wenn es um Lebensweisen geht, die der ihren nicht entsprechen.



für meiner einer brauch ich wirklich fleisch beim grillen und werd nur grantig wenn man es mir wegnehmen will, was der rest isst, ist mir egal^^


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich wär ja schon froh, wenn ich mich nicht ständig, wenn ich Fleisch kaufe, mit einem militanten Tierschützer herumärgern müsste.
> 
> "Wissen Sie denn nicht, dass das Mord ist?!"
> "Was - einkaufen?"
> ...


Ist mir noch nie passiert.


----------



## schneemaus (16. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Positives Beispiel ist da ein Freund von mir, der auch Vegetarier (oder Veganer?) ist. Mir waren schon zusammen grillen, Pizza essen, beim Griechen. Während wir vor unseren fettigen Biftekis und Lammtellern saßen, nahm er gegrillte Pepperoni. Geht alles, mit ein wenig Respekt füreinander. ^^



Richtig, diese positiven Beispiele kenn ich auch. Zumal ich mich noch an eine PN-Unterhaltung mit Deanne erinnern kann, in der ich interessiert nach der veganen Lebensweise gefragt habe und sie mir auch ohne jegliche "Bekehrungsversuche" oder "Fleisch-Miesmacherei" geantwortet hat.

Allerdings kenn ich auch genug Gegenbeispiele, die einem bestimmte Ernährungsweisen wirklich aufdrängen wollen. Sei es in die eine Richtung - Vegetarismus oder Veganismus - oder in die andere - frisch kochen ist zu aufwändig, heutzutage nimmt man Fertigzeug. Ja, ich wurde tatsächlich schon ausgelacht und fast verurteilt, weil ich mir noch fast immer frisch etwas koche, was in der heutigen Gesellschaft ja kaum noch normal ist, vor allem in meiner Generation.


----------



## xdave78 (17. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mir scheint, dass Menschen, die bewusst auf etwas verzichten, sich für elitär halten und durch ihren Verzicht ziemlich viel Frust aufbauen.



Der Satz ist echt geil. Ist gekauft :-)


----------



## Davatar (17. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich wär ja schon froh, wenn ich mich nicht ständig, wenn ich Fleisch kaufe, mit einem militanten Tierschützer herumärgern müsste.
> 
> "Wissen Sie denn nicht, dass das Mord ist?!"
> "Was - einkaufen?"
> ...


o_O Wo gehst Du denn einkaufen, im Vegetariermarkt? Sowas hab ich auch noch nie erlebt und wenn, hätt ich gelächelt, ein zweites Stück Fleisch auf den Wagen gepackt und gemeint "Echt, Fleisch kaufen bedeutet Mord? Cool, wollte schon immer mal Massenmörder sein!"
Die einzigen militanten Vegetarier, die ich je erlebt habe, waren lustigerweise alle zwischen 14-18 Jahre alt, muss wohl am Alter liegen. Ansonsten waren die eigentlich immer recht nett und tolerant. Mit Veganern hab ich dann aber doch recht seltsame Erfahrungen gemacht, aber die hatten wohl eh alle nen Knall (also alle, die mich unbedingt bekehren wollten). Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, muss ich zugeben, dass sowieso alle Leute, die ich je angetroffen habe, die mich zu irgendwas bekehren wollten, nen rechten Knall hatten. Das Eine muss wohl mit dem Anderen zusammenhängen.


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Mai 2011)

Am schlimmsten sind Rohköstler (ich weiß, es gibt sicher auch tolerante, aber hab ich noch keinen kennen gelernt). 

Hatte vor 'ner Weile 'ne Diskussion mit einem, der meinte, wir (also alle, die keine Rohköstler sind) sind 'ne Katastrophe für die ganze Welt und vor allem für ihn persönlich, da wir durch unsere Krankheiten (die wir natürlich alle nur bekommen, weil wir keine Rohköstler sind) das ganze Krankenkassensystem so stressen, dass dadurch (und nur dadurch) die Beiträge immer teurer werden.


----------



## floppydrive (17. Mai 2011)

Vegetarier/Veganer sind ey die schlimmsten die machen das nur aus Pflanzenhass, reinen PFLANZENHASS


----------



## Manaori (17. Mai 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Vegetarier/Veganer sind ey die schlimmsten die machen das nur aus Pflanzenhass, reinen PFLANZENHASS



Tierhass, immerhin essen sie den armen Tieren das Futter weg!  

Aber mal im Ernst. Ich finds immer witzig wenn Leute mich bekehren wollen. Live and let live, das ist eigentlich alles, was man dazu sagen kann.... Tu, was du willst, aber schade keinem anderen, außer dir vielleicht.


----------



## Jordin (17. Mai 2011)

Ich bin Frutarierin. 
Wir glauben Gemüse und Früchte besitzen eine Seele, und deshalb halten wir kochen für grausam. 
Wir essen nur Dinge, die von allein von dem Bäumen und Sträuchern runterfallen, weil nur die richtig tot sind.
(Zitat)

be veggie


----------



## floppydrive (17. Mai 2011)

Ihr betreibt Leichenschändung, das wird ja immer schlimmer!


----------



## Jordin (17. Mai 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Ihr betreibt Leichenschändung, das wird ja immer schlimmer!



Geh weg, Floppy! Sonst wird der Thread auch noch geschlossen


----------



## Carcharoth (17. Mai 2011)

Ich hab da mal ein Auge drauf... :>

Hass gegen Pflanze verstösst nämlich gegen die Netiquette.


----------



## Manaori (17. Mai 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ein Auge drauf... :>
> 
> Hass gegen Pflanze verstösst nämlich gegen die Netiquette.



Also wenn ich eine Pflanze schände werde ich gebannt?  *den angebissenen Apfel anschau* ._. 

Mal nochmal eine Frage zu der Ernährungs, also Getreidesache: Ich darf also Brot essen, solangs Vollkorn ist, ja? Wie genau siehts mit Reis aus?


----------



## Noxiel (17. Mai 2011)

Endlich kann ich mal wieder einen Klassiker anbringen.   

Ihr wisst schon, das Vegetarier ein altes indianisches Wort ist und was es übersetzt bedeutet, ja?

- Zu dumm zum Jagen.


----------



## Geronimus (17. Mai 2011)

man braucht sich ja nur den Hai oder den Alligator ansehn...die existieren schon mehrere millionen jahre und ernähren sich nur von rohem fleisch/fisch/geflügel ;-)


----------



## Manaori (17. Mai 2011)

Geronimus schrieb:


> man braucht sich ja nur den Hai oder den Alligator ansehn...die existieren schon mehrere millionen jahre und ernähren sich nur von rohem fleisch/fisch/geflügel ;-)



Aber die legen auch Eier, ich weiß nicht, ob der Vergleich so passt? 

@Noxiel: ... Danke


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Mai 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon, das Vegetarier ein altes indianisches Wort ist und was es übersetzt bedeutet, ja?
> 
> - Zu dumm zum Jagen.


Ich glaube das Los haben wir heutzutage so ziemlich alle gezogen. Ich bezweifel, dass der Standardmensch von heute lange in der freien Natur überleben würde.


----------



## Carcharoth (17. Mai 2011)

Wenns nach den Politikern gehn würde, könnte jeder Egoshooterspieler und WoW-Hunter sein eigenes Wildschwein erlegen. Am PC lernt man ja prima wie man tötet...


----------

